# OMG!!! The clock is ticking!! 2012



## Haunted Spider

Gaa....

There is only 364 more days until Halloween!!!


Maybe the wife will be ok if I just don't take it down until next year


----------



## gypsichic

I second your motion!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

*yawn* only 364 days left....i'll work on the props later....:lolkin:


----------



## skeletonowl

Let's do this! I'm working on props tonight already. I'm finally going to work year round! Let's get moving people!


----------



## Haunted Spider

I like your spirit. Send some my way. I am dreading taking it all down tonight.


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Zzzzzz I'll do it tomorrow I swear.... ZZZzzz


----------



## Jestor

Spiderclimber said:


> Gaa....
> 
> There is only 364 more days until Halloween!!!
> 
> Maybe the wife will be ok if I just don't take it down until next year


Spider, I tried leaving just the anchors for the tent and frame up a year or two ago....

Wife, "tolerated" but said, "only time that's happening...."

lol....


----------



## tcass01

Started painting another Pumpkin this morning. Lisa said I need my head examinied. I said "probably.." 
I was thinking about making a Red Coat and Santa Hat for my scarecrow, Chuck...I wonder if Lisa would notice??
But... the list of new projects is already on the fridge. 
Pirate theme: 
Turn front porch into pirate ship with 30' masts, sails, wheel, a canon or two, skelly pirates.
Human Rotisserie
Talking Skelly
Bob the Zombie is getting a girlfriend (Tina the cheerleader zombie)--my sons girlfriend idea. -Schweet!

So much to do so little time.....


----------



## Rahnefan

Only 52 weeks left...sounds so much shorter now, after grand opening last night.


----------



## Manon

Last night in between ToTers, we were talking about themes for 2012. I was dead set on Dia de los Muertos, but husband suggested Salem Witch Trials and now I'm not sure. Must make a decision quickly... the clock is ticking!


----------



## MrGrimm

Wow, some of you are really hardcore 

I just want to get home, pack it up, make a list of things to fix for when I pull it all out next september!


----------



## highbury

I have to put everything away from last night so I can start my 2012 to-do list! The clock is ticking!!


----------



## Offwhiteknight

Haha! This is the first year where I really will be working on Halloween all year...my wife has decided my 40th Birthday, which is in October, will be a deadman's party. So she's already requested I work on stuff like a toe-pincher (which has to be done early enough to be on the invites). 2012 will be my first *year* of Halloween and not just a month or two...

How many days did you say were left?


----------



## hazeldazel

Manon, I like the idea of the Salem Witch Trials


----------



## nixie

2012 is well underway over here! We've got it all planned and sketched out, and have started gathering materials. I'm tweaking our existing props and making new costumes and hands for the characters we already have, then I'll start building the new ones. We're building a facade of a tudor village to cover our house and adding either a garage or backyard walk-through, so we'll need every second of building time we can muster this year! We also hit the Halloween City 50% off sale this morning and picked up some new fog machines and juice, a bubble fogger, plus some skellies and pumpkins.


----------



## The_Caretaker

Making my list for next year, most of this year was spent on upgrades only one new prop a reaper (how i did to follow)


----------



## corey872

Arrrrgggg! 52 weeks that doesn't sound like much!

Historically, I've thrown together a few props in the couple of weeks before Halloween. In the past few years, that moved out starting about the first of the month. This year, it seemed like I at least started on a few props in late August/early September.

Though I will say...this year just didn't 'seem' like Halloween as much. I don't know if it was the fact I was working on it for months ahead that when the night finally came, it was almost a non-event, the fact it was on a Monday night (ick!) the fact the weather was unseasonably warm - making things seem more like late summer than mid-fall. Or maybe just the face the previous year seems to have flown by! It seems I hardly had time to put things away from last year before dragging them back out this year! 

I'm surprised there was time for that 'what-ever-it-is-that-happens' to happen and cause half the things which were stored in working order to be malfunctioning when unpacked and powered up!


----------



## Manon

hazeldazel said:


> Manon, I like the idea of the Salem Witch Trials


I used to have a Rebecca Nurse tombstone...hmmm. Now I'm rethinking my plans!


----------



## debbie5

I'm trying to convince hubby to join me as a family of Hellbillies....I have a lot of burlap and cornstalks are cheap....Hmmm...maybe if I just come home with overalls for all of us....


----------



## Dixie

We were in a big rush this year, so we spent the last few days working non-stop. I find that there are about 10 things on my prior TO DO list that did not get done. While the display will be up until this weekend, I am going to continue the TO DO list, as if it isnt already over, and go on with the repairs and such that need to be done. That makes it all to easy to begin on 2012!


----------



## Sblanck

Yeah I am already thinking about what I would like to add and improve on for next year.


----------



## smileyface4u23

We've already got the plans going for what will be new in 2012. So far only one big prop on the list, but it'll be pricey so I need to plan it out and start buying things ahead of time...


----------



## Plastic Ninja

I'm slacking off honestly. Enjoy the next two holidays, I guess I owe my poor mother that much. She did go through all that trouble to give birth to me XD

But as soon as 2012 hits, I'll be back on the ball.


----------



## tcass01

Well, Josh and I made sketches at 2:00AM this morning. The materials list is made. A full pirate ship facade it is. Budget $125.00 This ought to be interesting. Of course I will need a couple more skellies, but I will watch to see if Walgreens gets some in this coming September. Gotta plan ahead. Now the designing begins. Gotta make it modular for ease of setup/takedown. Most of the armatures/framework will be left over lumber from the fence I built this summer. 
Cannons from sonotube and pink foam $15.00
Masts of pvc pipe $25.00 
Shredded bedsheet Sails from thrift store. $12.00
Supply crates, from a local restauraunt. Free
4 teenagers in pirate costumes singing 
Sponge Bob theme on the porch roof---------Priceless
Comon' Halloween! I'm so giddy I feel a tutorial comig on.


----------



## QueenRuby2002

If you have that are you going to build the gaint pineapple house?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think 2012 will be the Year of the Makeover for some of our older props


----------



## Dark Angel 27

i have a few ideas swirling aroudn in my head, but for now i'm taking it easy. I'm gonna enjoy the new two holidays but in febuary, the building season begins for me!


----------



## tcass01

QueenRuby2002 said:


> If you have that are you going to build the gaint pineapple house?


LOL!!!! maybe I can get one of the kids to ne Spongebob.:xbones:


----------



## stagehand1975

Besides, now is the best time to that prop that got broken or something you didn't like, before you put it away, not 362 days from now.


----------



## Lunatic

I admire your enthusiasm but I'm good for now. It's going to take me days to disassemble everything and store it. At the moment my garage is a hoarders dream.


----------



## tcass01

Mine is looking like a haunted house yard sale, too.


----------



## mroct31

RoxyBlue said:


> I think 2012 will be the Year of the Makeover for some of our older props


This is me this year, I looked at a few of my older props and Disneyland came to mind...attraction closed for refurbishment!



stagehand1975 said:


> Besides, now is the best time to that prop that got broken or something you didn't like, before you put it away, not 362 days from now.


Yep, I learned that a few years ago, fix it before it gets stored or you'll be sorry!



Lunatic said:


> Besides, now is the best time to that prop that got broken or something you didn't like, before you put it away, not 362 days from now.


I feel ya! Got the last of my stuff in the garage last night and had some neighbors walk by and comment on me working again to which my reply was, "getting it in the garage is the easy part, getting that mess stored is the real hard work!"


----------



## Spooklights

I'd better at least start saving money now, because like some others I have props in need of refurbishing for 2012. The bluckies in my skeleton wedding have gotten so brittle that they were literally breaking in pieces when I took them down. It's way too popular with the visitors not to have it next year, so I will be buying 5 new bluckies, at least. Rats. I have a whole list of stuff that needed replacement, but Hubbie said that Christmas stuff came first this year.


----------



## Death's Door

Like some of you guys, I, too, will be refurbishing some of my props for 2012. Soon I will be starting to corpse some of my skeletons that I didn't get to do for this year. I also want to make a few witches' jars and some PVC candles.


----------



## Abby Normal

Hello my name is Abby and I have a halloween addiction,....glad Im not the only one!!I still have to get my stuff put away,...could take awhile.I thought I would remove batterys and organise things and make a list of what needs fixing up ,...otherwise it will be christmas before I get it all put away! I already have some great ideas for next year and I better not wait too long to start on it if it is going to happen!


----------



## jaege

Spooklights, go to the Halloween forum and check out their group buys. They typically do a blucky GB and you can get them for considerably cheaper.


----------



## Headless

We had a big de-brief on Sunday morning after the party and talked about what went well, what needed to be better, etc. (The project manager in me coming through no doubt....) A lot of my props can be easily changed to something else as they are frames that have been dressed. But I want to do some more detailed sections this year. So 2012, yes we have a bit of work ahead of us. However somewhere between now and next October I also have to fit in Christmas (to appease the rest of the family since they were so supportive of my Halloween addiction) and my daughter's 21st which in itself is going to be a massive effort - a full on Moulin Rouge spectacular. We did suggest perhaps we could opt for a "MORGUE on Rouge" theme for which we already had a great start on the props - but it didn't go down too well!!!! The good thing is that the 21st is in April - so I still have a good 6 months to prepare for Halloween!


----------



## Gwyndolyn Joy

we barely had time to get a display together this year, so I have set a goal to have one of my mini projects done at the rate of one a week or so this upcoming year, I get this week off, then start in Sun night


----------



## Dark Angel 27

i don't know how i'm going to survive the next two months. after working on the haunt for almost 8 months straight, i now have nothing more to work on till after new years. I'm itching to build again, but i promised my sister that i'd work on christmas decor now, i guss that will have to take up my time till building season starts again....i'm starting to get that twitch too!


----------



## Spooky D

Building a Jack Skellington could be qualified as a Christmas project. At least that's how I'm going to justify building it now.


----------



## Draik41895

That... IS PERFECT!!!! meanwhile, I'm so glad I pulled all the stuff in the yeard in, is was super windy and ever started raining today


----------



## Vlad

there's plenty of time.......


----------



## halloween71

I better get busy!!!


----------



## Drago

this year I'm planning to work on projects year round, usually I don't get started until august


----------



## Haunted Spider

252 days left. Man I am down a hundred days and haven't done a darn thing Halloween related yet. On a side note, my living room is coming back together after the complete gut to the studs of the plaster and lathe. I have got to get busy doing something related to my haunt.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hope we have a $20 prop contest again this year. That always gets me motivated to start making something, even if it's for Show and Tell only


----------



## austenandrews

Heh, I only just got the last of my flats put away in the shed!

Now I've got to start pulling out other stuff. My wife will be so happy.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

RoxyBlue said:


> I hope we have a $20 prop contest again this year. That always gets me motivated to start making something, even if it's for Show and Tell only


Me too!

I'm also following your lead, Roxy in regard to refurbishing props. My baby gargoyle needs a hair replacement as i'm just not happy with how it came out. Also my skele-cycle needs to be repaired....certain people who shall remain nameless moved it around so much that the skull fell off.

Add to that, the list of props i want to make this year. Only God knows if i'll get to them this year.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Damn, I'm glad you reminded me about the refurbishing idea, DA. I'd forgotten I have a makeover I want to do on an old store-bought prop:jol:

We also have eight or nine styrofoam box lids waiting to be turned into tombstones.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Still waiting for the weather to warm up some more.


----------



## Haunted Spider

Refurbish, repair, whatever is needed. Shoot this year I have to fix my zombie mask from CFX. Tore the neck putting it on Halloween night this year. About a 3 inch tear that I get to fix with some silicone and a stolen panty hose from my wife. Just been putting it off as it will be a pain to get right. 

Then I have to get going on making some more LED spots for this year. Didn't have enough last year, plenty of supplies but not enough time to finish.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

RoxyBlue said:


> Damn, I'm glad you reminded me about the refurbishing idea, DA. I'd forgotten I have a makeover I want to do on an old store-bought prop:jol:
> 
> We also have eight or nine styrofoam box lids waiting to be turned into tombstones.


Glad to be of help!


----------



## ladysherry

Time is flying by. I thought I was on track to be ahead of the building game and then I realized I haven't completed anything. Dang I need a kick in the butt to get me moving alot faster.


----------



## Spooky1

RoxyBlue said:


> Damn, I'm glad you reminded me about the refurbishing idea, DA. I'd forgotten I have a makeover I want to do on an old store-bought prop:jol:
> 
> We also have eight or nine styrofoam box lids waiting to be turned into tombstones.


I want to find time to redo our stirring witch to be more like the Caldron Creep too.  Time flies by so fast.


----------



## The_Caretaker

Been working on tombstones and LED spots since Nov. with a break for the other holiday. One tombstone re-furbed with a base and three new ones, two of which will have animation. made PWM controls for four LED spots and still have more to do.


----------



## QueenRuby2002

My work area dosn't have heat so right now my big projects are on hold till I wont freeze to death while doing them. Though I finished the eyeballs I was working on even used glow in the dark paint on them. I have a small tombstone in the house I'm using for expermenting with so when it warms I'll have a plan of attack to hit the bigger one and get them done quickly. Well that is the plan at lest, not like anything ever happens the way I want them too.

I want to have LED spotlights. Someone make them for me. PLEASE! *Bats eyelashes*


----------



## Petronilla

So, I'm not the only one waiting on warmer weather so I can go out to my shop. Been working on small things here in the house so all my time can go into my graveyard when I get out there.


----------



## Blackrose1978

I usually start pulling out my props and start revamping in July but I already had my Werewolfie in hip replacement surgery and started a new creature head this week. The Halloween bug bit me early!!! And along with it giving me new ghoulish ideas


----------



## Manon

*200 days!!!!!*

Seriously, I can't believe I'm the first person to post that there are only 200 days until Hallowe'en!!!!!!!:jol::jol::jol::jol:


----------



## Hauntiholik

Nah, we still have just under 12 hours till 200 days.


----------



## SterchCinemas

So. Im curious of how many of you are already majorly slacking this year.


----------



## ladysherry

count me on that list. gonna have to do double/triple time to catch up.


----------



## RoxyBlue

We have one groundbreaker waiting to get some attention and that's it so far, sooo........SLACKING!


----------



## SterchCinemas

Glad to hear your not slacking *too* much, Roxy. :jol:
As for you Lady, I'd get to it! We all know 200 days may seem like a long time, but its just not enough time.


----------



## scareme

I wouldn't call it slacking so much as pacing myself. But I do need to get a lot more of my outside work done. In a month or so when the temp starts hitting in the 90's, I'll be thinking, why didn't I get this done in April when it was so nice outside.


----------



## SterchCinemas

Good call. For the last month and a half, my fathers girlfriend has been saying she'll go cut the bushes and plant cater to her garden. And on such a beautiful day to get that done when she actually wakes up, where do you think she is? In the city, getting yet another tattoo. If you look up "slacker" in the dictionary, her picture is posted. Good thing she doesnt go on this site. Ha.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Me, definitely me..can't you see my raised hand? It is April 2012 and I have made ZERO props so far. I even posted a "don't let me slack off thread" and I am too ashamed to go back to it.  I guess I will amp up about August and go crazy at the last minute like I always do....well...at least I am consistant. Not that being a consistant slackard is anything to be proud of....


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Awww I'm a slacker. Well I'm working on buying all the stuff I need and fixing up my work room. But I wont get any props done (or even start them) till aguast or september. Uesually around the time the kids go back to school I sudenly have energy and things get done.


----------



## SterchCinemas

Well being 15, i cant say i feel for you guys. Because I just started this new found hobby. And i dont have my own haunt yet, so I havent been able to slack off yet. Lol. But surely, by now, I would be.


----------



## jdubbya

I'm actually pretty happy with my progress so far this year. I have two of my three witches done. The third will take considerable time but have started on the small components I can work on. I'm seriously hoping to have most everything done by the end of August so I can relax a bit in Sept. and then enjoy October and other Halloween happenings. We have three major sets to put together but I'm thinking we'll be in good shape. I started in December of last year and that is a first for me. I just can't get complacent and start slacking off. Summer flies all too quickly and it will be September before you know it!


----------



## Pumpkin5

jdubbya said:


> I'm actually pretty happy with my progress so far this year. I have two of my three witches done. The third will take considerable time but have started on the small components I can work on. I'm seriously hoping to have most everything done by the end of August so I can relax a bit in Sept. and then enjoy October and other Halloween happenings. We have three major sets to put together but I'm thinking we'll be in good shape. I started in December of last year and that is a first for me. I just can't get complacent and start slacking off. Summer flies all too quickly and it will be September before you know it!


:jol: Gee, I have another open wound that needs some salt rubbed in it....any takers? Ha, ha, just kidding! Good for you Jdubbya for getting the job done. I am just sour grapes and feeling guilty for slacking off. Thanks for showing me how I should be doing, and not comforting me for being a slackard. Tough love is definitely what we slackers need.....and examples of folks who haunt first and slack later....


----------



## Headless

Now that I have the big 21st birthday out of the way I plan to make a start on my 2012 Halloween projects - that's as soon as I finally decide on what I'm making.....


----------



## ladysherry

Pumpkin5 here is your salt for your wound. I am hosting a Make and Take on my birthday at my house to help me get my butt in gear. Nothing better than celebrating with like twisted peeps. Halloween prop making and my birthday on the same day only thing better would be my birthday on Halloween. ( Lady kicks pumpkin in the butt as she uses the salt shaker-------) hehehehehe


----------



## Pumpkin5

ladysherry said:


> ( Lady kicks pumpkin in the butt as she uses the salt shaker-------) hehehehehe


:jolually noted Lady...and that is exactly what I need...a swift quick in the old pumpkin skin to get me rolling in the right direction!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are we supposed to be doing something......?


----------



## Spooky1

I have a half completed ground breaker in our basement I need to get back to work on soon. I want to redo my stirring witch too, and .... now where did I put that to do list?


----------



## mendar

I have an animated Raven about half done, 5 new Picaxe controllers (thanks to Halstaff's design), and redoing the entire garage so have no touched anything in a week, no workspace. Spend way to many evenings reading this forum...


----------



## aquariumreef

I haven't even been thinking about Halloween yet, but I did get a free pallet.


----------



## SterchCinemas

Well, all in all, I dont start my actual prop making until summer. I have no time for it. Its too bad,though. I could crank out so much more. So cut all the work I should be doing into 3 months, give or take. *Tisk tisk*


----------



## DynomiteDaniel

*Nervous!*

I am nervous about the season coming up. I have already invested way more money than I had budgeted for the year. Kind of scared that I am not going to be able to pull off what I am visioning. Am I the only one?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: I can't speak for everyone, obviously there are some 'on schedule' folks around here, and I just wish I was one of them. Last year I really didn't get cranked up until August, so I figure if I start now, I should get way more done than I did last year. Go ahead and set big goals, even though you may not acheive them all, at least you will aim high. You know the saying, "go big or go home?"....well, along those lines. You can do it! Start one project per month and attack it that way. If you do one prop per month, that will be six new props by October. And some months you may double or triple your output. We have faith in you. The forum folks haven't given up on me yet and I was suppose to do a prop per month starting in January...hasn't happened but they haven't kicked me off the forum for failing yet.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

P5, one prop a month is very ambitious, I wish I had your energy!

Last year was basically a tear it all down and start over year for me—my previous props had always been a mix of store-bought items and a few quickly hacked together props of my own—so I literally worked to get stuff ready right up until October 31st. This year, since I finally have good foundations started for my yard display, I am feeling way ahead of the game and will feel good if I just get my three ground breakers completed and add to my lighting, which I have already started to do.


----------



## aquariumreef

I think this year I'll finally get a theme, thinking Exterior of the Stanley Hotel AKA the hotel that The Shining was based off of. I stayed at that hotel when I was there in Julyish last year and it was amazing. The snow we get at Halloween time will help too.


----------



## Pumpkin5

Sawtooth Jack said:


> P5, one prop a month is very ambitious, I wish I had your energy! This year, since I finally have good foundations started for my yard display, I am feeling way ahead of the game and will feel good if I just get my three ground breakers completed and add to my lighting, which I have already started to do.


:jol:Sawtooth, your groundbreakers will be fantastic if the other two follow in the footsteps of 'Big Tooths' (sorry I don't know his name) because he is out of this world. Haven't you gotten him done in under a month? If I worked on something for a month and came out with results like him, I would be thrilled beyond belief. Maybe I am dreaming big, but lots of my props don't measure up to one of Big Tooths. There are definitely 'different levels of props' out there for sure......How about a tombstone a month?


----------



## mustbehardtospel

I still haven't started on this year's Halloween projects. I have reasons, though. Honest!

This year has been more of a general home projects year so far. I am redoing my kitchen floor (previous owners clearly did not know how to lay tile), building/fixing raise garden beds, building built in bookcases in the living room, renovating the basement (brought on by sewer backup in February). I'm hoping to throw a murder mystery evening or two in October, once the house is fixed up.

And because I obviously am insane, I am also planning to start on tombstones for my first yard haunt sometime in July, once I have defended my thesis. At least I don't delude myself into thinking that there is time to fit in therapy.

Well, I should wrap up this break and get back to work. The progress some are already making has inspired me. Thanks.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:Sawtooth, your groundbreakers will be fantastic if the other two follow in the footsteps of 'Big Tooths' (sorry I don't know his name) because he is out of this world. Haven't you gotten him done in under a month? If I worked on something for a month and came out with results like him, I would be thrilled beyond belief. Maybe I am dreaming big, but lots of my props don't measure up to one of Big Tooths. There are definitely 'different levels of props' out there for sure......How about a tombstone a month?


A tombstone a month would make for a tremendous cemetery! Not a bad plan of attack.

Thanks for the good words as well. I keep wanting to call my GBs saber-tooths for some reason (plus it sort of goes with the way back of my back-story), lol! The first ground breaker in my thread took two months to get to its final stage before painting almost to the day, so I figure the other two will take about three months combined. Painting will probably take at least two to three weeks for all of them, as I have a slow process for that. Geez, and here I thought I was ahead of the game!  All-in-all though I can't complain, my largest prop last year took over seven months to complete!


----------



## SterchCinemas

Well, im already working on my 3rd prop of the year. Which for me is surprising due to no time. So im doing ok, i would say.


----------



## aquariumreef

The television is playing Halloween cartoons, like the best spongebob where he dresses up like a ghost. I'll be starting soon!


----------



## Hauntiholik

175 Days!


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Yha well I just stuufed and got my first coat on the dragon faces I bought at the garage sale. tomorrow the weather is supose to be better so I'll get two of my larger props done and maybe some tombstones. By this week end I will hope fully have my work room done and lots more. In other words you can't scare me with this count down. Just clowns *Shivers*


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus

I'm excited about this year! Last year I worked on Halloween and was bummed out.


----------



## Hauntiholik

160 Days!


----------



## ladysherry

I KNOW I KNOW. Even thought I have completed two props I still feel behind. I have a carousel to make that is going to take some time. Better step it up in high gear.

P5 I am looking at you and your not working. Get to work.


----------



## Spooky56

I'm definitely behind with only 157 days left! I'm almost finished with my third tombstone...I'm finally getting around to making some "real" ones! I have about six more planned, not to mention a couple of groundbreakers and more fencing!! Argh!! Tick tock! Gotta get going!


----------



## VillaHaunter

OH Man I am so behind. I have 12 Jack O's done and 6 monster heads started the time crunch is starting to set in. I'm just going to get done what I can and let the rest go to next year.


----------



## jdubbya

I'm feeling pretty good. Just made 4 more tombstones, got them routed and will paint them this coming week. Two witches are done and the third is started. Still need to re-work the cauldron. Need to finsih my little goblin figure and make a TOT figure for my witch cage. Hoping to have the entire witch scene done by end of June, then on to a few other projects. I always look at Memorial Day as the start of the true build season. In three months Halloween stuff will be apperaing at some of the retailers. A couple weeks later the Spirit Stores open up. It will fly by from here on in!


----------



## ladysherry

Ok can someone add some hours to the day? I so need more time in the day.
I have so much on the table and not enough time. Someone please work on getting us more time in the day.........


----------



## scarrycher

*tick tock*

My son said he is worried about my obsession with halloween,LOL My family just doesnt understand how long it takes to build props.. Ive been working of stuff sence november, 12 skulls, pirate ship, lanterns for ship. pirates for said ship, map box, treasure chest, rowing skelleton, ship captian steering ship, octopus, and the list goes on and on... I could have never started in Sept. and get all this done.


----------



## scarrycher

I second the motion, ladysherry!


----------



## Spooky1

148 days left till Halloween. 

I need to get my butt in gear!


----------



## SPOOKY J

I need a holiday. Someone needs to create a national prop building day. I thought I could have fathers day to build, but that's not going to happen for me.


----------



## scarrycher

spooky j , I second, love your quote...love the redgreen show


----------



## dead hawk

recounting there is alot to do


----------



## Terrormaster

Alrighty... I know I'm late to the game this year with only 147 more days to go. Been so busy with the new baby and an RPG project I been working on. But time waits for no one so switching into full fledged Halloween mode now. 

Since our Halloween got hosed with that freak snow storm last year (seriously, snow in October in CT - still fuming) a lot of the stuff I worked on last year will technically be new to everyone this year so I've got a LITTLE slack.


----------



## Troll Wizard

Well, well, well, well, well . . . what to do? I haven't even started any projects yet. Just in the thinking stage. So I think I will go back into my castle and think awhile more.


----------



## Headless

I fell into the trap of too much thinking and not enough building. In build mode now though.


----------



## graveyardmaster

well its only 146 days to halloween,before you know it halloween will be here!!!


----------



## Cat_Bones

SPOOKY J said:


> I need a holiday. Someone needs to create a national prop building day. I thought I could have fathers day to build, but that's not going to happen for me.


AGREED! And it better be one of those get the day off work holidays too! :devil:


----------



## Dark Angel 27

yeah, so I'm really late in getting ready for this year. But I've been told that I should have no problem with putting up a display this year. I'm not really worried that I've wasted so much time. I have a good haunt as it is, I'll pretty much just be fixing some of the props that broke, and refurbishing one ore more of my 'orphans' she needs a hair replacement!


----------



## SterchCinemas

I have 4 and half (lol) planned projects done. With a total of twelve, i feel pretty accomplished, actually.


----------



## CaptainCadaver

Headless said:


> I fell into the trap of too much thinking and not enough building. In build mode now though.


heh,
This happens to me most every year.
This year was no different unfortunately .


----------



## Zurgh

Tick, tick, tick, tick...

Time stops for no one (even me!), so take even the unfinished plans & thoughts off the drawing table & get to it...like now!... or not...

The big day can creep up very quietly, be prepared! 

...or don't...:googly:


----------



## SterchCinemas

Only in the hundreds for 5 more days! Hope no one is slacking too much by now! d:


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311

*Ahhh Its coming to fast and i have so much to still do!!*

Anyone else feel like this? End of July and I have alot down on paper but not alot made or bought. Of course I feel like I might need to camp out at a spirit store when they open lol. Where's everyone at on their Halloween plans/haunt plans


----------



## QueenRuby2002

So far behind it's not even funny. Then actually trying to clean the area I work in to do something and I threw my back out. Yay even further behind. Anyhow anyone know of a slave for rent? I could really use one.


----------



## jdubbya

I'm golden! Should have all the front yard components done by end of August. Need to gather up some stuff for other scenes, and build two more fence sections, which I have cut and just have to assemble/paint. Other than buying a few things once the Halloween stores open up, all I really have to do is set it all up a couple days before. I'm not making anything really new this year. Borrowing a couple things from lewlew here and refurbishing a couple older props but that's about it. This will be the last year for our walk through so I'm making it fun, but then looking forward to a smaller set-up next year.


----------



## halloween71

already stressing even tho I really don't have anything to do.


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Stop brining this thread back up. I panic everytime I see it. I'm good just have 20 tombestones to revamp and a ten foot spider to finish who is waiting on parts but I'M ALL good.


----------



## autumnghost

The woodshop's a mess, the carport's a disaster and it's too dang hot. I haven't touched one single prop yet and I'm so far behind I think I'm first.


----------



## FredKrueger

autumnghost said:


> The woodshop's a mess, the carport's a disaster and it's too dang hot. I haven't touched one single prop yet and I'm so far behind I think I'm first.


I'm in the same boat as you AutumnGhost! It's been so damn hot, I haven't been able to touch anything! I have plans to build 3 new props and revamp an old one, plus make some graveyard fence. I used the 8" plastic garden type fencing you normally put around flower beds for years and it's time for an upgrade, and it will look far better than that other stuff.

If I get started on something this weekend I'm certain I'll have everything together by September, plus I'm a fast worker. Fingers crossed!:jol:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Maybe this is a good year to sit back, relax, and watch everyone else build cool things while I simply decide what I want to wear on Halloween. Yes, that could be a plan....


----------



## FredKrueger

Good idea RoxyBlue, but I could never do that.


----------



## Spooky1

I try not to stress about Halloween projects. I get done, what I get done. There's always next year for what doesn't get finished this year.


----------



## Zurgh

NO! Don't rest on your laurels! Go! Make something magnificent NOW... unless you are waiting for something to dry... or not... me, I'm passing the time while props dry, then it's back to the mache-mines...


----------



## Pumpkin5

Zurgh said:


> NO! Don't rest on your laurels! Go! Make something magnificent NOW... unless you are waiting for something to dry... or not... me, I'm passing the time while props dry, then it's back to the mache-mines...


:jol:Zurgh, your army of zombies is already quite impressive...what are you going to do with all the masks, can I ask?


----------



## Dixie

Oh, that 100 day mark is getting cloooooose.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Roxy, I think you have a great plan, go with it! Spooky1 has already done the heavy lifting with that amazing ground breaker, so call this year done!

Last year was filled with a lot of prop-making and a lot of stress for me, as I was basically starting my display over from scratch—going from store-bought to my own creations. This year my only plan is to finish three ground breakers, two of which are just about completed. I still have a large half-finished column in the garage left over from last year, but that may have to wait until next year. All-in-all I feel much more relaxed this year and into enjoying the current season!


----------



## debbie5

I'm starting to get...uh...nervous about time. I was gonna post how I'm ready to ****e myself, but that would be inappropriate.


----------



## Zurgh

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:Zurgh, your army of zombies is already quite impressive...what are you going to do with all the masks, can I ask?


P5, who said only the living can wear masks...:googly:

Besides, I may have to make MORE zombies IF I even shoot for a production value of 1 mask blank per work day until October ...


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Gorylovescene

I have been so busy moving, and discussing how cool the new house will be to decorate for Halloween this year, that I didn't even consider how the time was flying by. Then on Friday, I suddenly realized it was the end of July, so I had a OMGHALLWEEN!#$%&! Panic attack, and then the last two days I've been madly sketching. At least that way I can pretend to have some control over the situation.


----------



## Joiseygal

I pretty much got all my major projects done. I have to do some smaller projects, but if I continue working on something each weekend than I should be on schedule. I'm excited to start building!  I'm sure as it gets closer though I will realize that I needed to do somethings that I didn't think of to make the haunt successful, so that is when panic mode will set in.


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Well I finely got the inventory of all my Halloween stuff done, I had more then I realized. Got part of the barn cleaned in an atept to get my work room built and I moved half of the tire pile out of the way of the maze area and got part of it messured. Props? Shoot I knew I forgot something. I'll get something done as soon as I stop looking at Haunt's burning candle picture and panicing.


----------



## Headless

I'm pleased with the progress I'm making but I still have a lot to do. October seems like a long way away but when I realise it's only 14 weeks until our Halloween party - that 14 weeks is going to fly by and really only gives me 28 full days (the weekends) to make headway on the event.


----------



## jdubbya

Spiderclimber said:


> Gaa....
> 
> There is only 364 more days until Halloween!!!


I remember this first post in the thread and thinking "big deal..we have a year".
Now the heat is on!!


----------



## Blackrose1978

All year long I have been thinking alright hurry up til Aug 1st (my allowed day to start putting Halloween up) Now that it is around the corner I'm screaming I need more time!!


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## graveyardmaster

WOW!!that is scary 90 days to halloween,where has the year gone


----------



## Spooky1

Had wanted to get the prop I'm working on done by the end of July, but I slacked off. Now I've got to get moving since I still want to redo my stirring witch and make a few more tombstones.


----------



## MrGrimm

Before my summer vacation started, I was set to get things done. Tonight is the last night of said vacation, and I just started working on the Halloween display! That's item #1 on the list! Sooo many left to do!

So lets go everyone! Move it! Get crackin'! Don't procrastinate like I did


----------



## Draik41895

Gaaahh!!! gotta go fast!


----------



## Kaoru

Lets see...Have finished: Absolutely nothing! 
Will have to work on: EVERYTHING
Time left: Less then 90 days!
Whose afraid of the pressure: TM and myself...very hyper and will be starting work this Monday!!! FUN! lol!


----------



## MrGrimm

Pressure being an athlete at the Olympics?!?! Screw that, try being a procrastinating haunter!!!


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## QueenRuby2002

Stop it!


----------



## scareme

Hauntiholik said:


>


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:LOL Scareme!


----------



## epoweredrc

It be here before we know it i got to start building stuff for the yard


----------



## TheHauntedTunnel

We put together our Syllabus and Budget list....and we took inventory of our Haunt Decor! 
I've also created our event flyers and updated our facebook page. 
Now all there is to do is save up our money and wait! Gah! I am so excited!


----------



## Spooky1

Hauntiholik said:


>


scareme inspired me.


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Hauntiholik said:


>


I know! Our neighborhood is celebrating it the weekend before, so I actually only have 70 days to get everything ready. Ugh!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

ahhhh! I've not gotten anything done this year! I so wish I was in my garage right now! I'm really running out of time!


----------



## ladysherry

Please someone remind me why I am at work rather than in my garage creating props for Halloween. I so need more time.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

As of today, I am officially behind schedule! Groundbreaker #3 should be halfway completed by now so I can have him ready for paint by Sept., but I am only just starting to cover his head with mâché. Also have a few major obligations coming up that will keep me from doing any work on him. Ill be cranking all this week to see how much I can get done! Heck, I can always start painting Sept. 15.  Either way, I WILL be ready! :jol:


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Ah, back on track. You know, I never used a fan on mâché before this latest ground breaker skull, man things dry in hours rather that days! Life-savers they are!


----------



## Pumpkin5

ladysherry said:


> Please someone remind me why I am at work rather than in my garage creating props for Halloween. I so need more time.


:jol:I can only guess you are doing this Sherry so as not to make me feel bad and guilty for being so dreadfully behind and slacking off.... ....Thanks Sherry...you are SWEET!


----------



## Troll Wizard

BioHazardCustoms said:


> I know! Our neighborhood is celebrating it the weekend before, so I actually only have 70 days to get everything ready. Ugh!


I have heard of that, some communities celebrate Halloween days or a couple of weekends right before Halloween. What's up with that?


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## RoxyBlue

I actually finally got started on a makeover of a cheesy prop we've had for a few years that had been relegated to "background filler" for the graveyard we do. Spooky1 is ahead of me this year - already most of the way done with his second prop.

We have something like nine insulated box lids waiting to be transformed into tombstones. We might get a couple done if we get sufficiently motivated, but we won't stress over it if that doesn't happen.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Hauntiholik said:


>


I'm beginning to think Haunti is enjoying this stress-inducing countdown just a bit too much!  I keep imagining her next graphic will be a bunch of yard hunters pulling their hair out and wailing!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Kind of like this, only for the ToT:


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Yes! Only I see people with paper mâché stuck in their hair, pneumatics going haywire and lighting systems on the fritz...all screaming and frantically trying to pull it all together, lol!


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Sawtooth Jack

I laughed out loud when I saw this! Just MEAN!!!!


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Spooky1

I've come to terms with the fact, that I just won't get everything I would have liked to do, done. On the bright side, I'm almost done with my current prop project.


----------



## Haunted Spider

I came to terms with the fact that I didn't have enough room in my basement to work with the big sheets of foam and rip the 8 foot 2x4s down that I needed to so this past weekend was working on tearing out the dividing wall and making more room instead of prop building. May or may not have been a good choice.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I got a makeover finished - yay! Other than that, I haven't done much prop-making this year, but it's all good At least I got two zombie felties done and sent off to their new homes. That counts for something.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:...and just when you guys are all giving up... I am adding another prop to my list...ha ha....I love the crazy, hectic....wildness of the last minute rush....I know....it is a sickness.........


----------



## scareme

I'm still waiting for the weather to cool down so I can get some of my outside work started. But hey, I've got plenty of time. :googly:


----------



## Haunted Spider

So..... 33 days until my stuff starts going up. Son of a biscuit that is soon.


----------



## epoweredrc

Spiderclimber said:


> So..... 33 days until my stuff starts going up. Son of a biscuit that is soon.


So steptember 22 is day you start putting things out.... thats about the date i had in mind too. I figure oct 1st to start lightin it up. Hope power bill wont be to high


----------



## Haunted Spider

No, I start putting things out on September 30th. Today is the 27th so 29 days in september and 4 more after today this month is around the 30th. I will have everything set out and ready though a week prior in my upstairs and basement. If you are worried about the power bill, switch to LED spots and it goes way down.


----------



## easycraig

- i start pulling stuff out from underneath the house on Sept 1st... i have started putting ideas together for the invite... 2 months to go and the clock is ticking


----------



## MommaMoose

Just as I start pulling out all of the materials to start working on a prop great big rain drops start falling. Time to move it back inside. So 33 days left before set up, eh, who's worrying?


----------



## GrimmEverafter

Not sure when we're putting our decorations up here, but by the powers that be we will have some giant pumpkins!! Got a pair of Big Max pumpkins growing in the back yard, just for the occasion >D Might recreate Dad's famous vomiting pumpkin too!

And 33 days to finish both mine and my sister's costumes in time for the haunted house's first day?! *panics and starts working like crazy* WHERE THE BLOODY HELL DID AUGUST GO?!?!

XD Just kidding, been in the Halloween spirit since November 1st last year...lucky my folks haven't locked me in a closet somewhere because of it. Though I do wish Halloween went from October 31st until November 7th...one day of trick or treating isn't long enough in my opinion >D


----------



## SterchCinemas

^^ Im wondering the same thing! Im going back to school in 4 days! ughhhh. Less time to make props. Got about 8 done this year, maybe 9th one soon enough. Easier said than done!


----------



## FredKrueger

scareme said:


> I'm still waiting for the weather to cool down so I can get some of my outside work started. But hey, I've got plenty of time. :googly:


Same here! I need to get my fence started!


----------



## Manon

Two months from TODAY!!!!!!


----------



## heresjohnny

*Aghhhhhhhhhh*

I have got to start building something this weekend, or I am going to go insane:googly: I just figured out my birthday present from wife. Freedom from honey do list (which has been huge since moving) this weekend to build stuff!


----------



## spinwitch

I feel your pain, bro! I didn't do anything last year because we went to Mexico for Day of the Dead instead--but starting to get that itch . . .


----------



## heresjohnny

Hey spinwitch! Is anybody doing the haunt at the museum anymore?


----------



## jaege

Part of this weekend is for props for me too. Still have a few honey dos to take care of.


----------



## epoweredrc

What! Ive been building for past 2 weeks lol.
Guess helps not having a job right now fortime that is not for money to buy materitals


----------



## spinwitch

heresjohnny said:


> Hey spinwitch! Is anybody doing the haunt at the museum anymore?


I "retired" from that but I'll be a consultant. I'm not sure what the trail will be this year. But some friends and I are taking over one of the buildings to put in a "Cabinet of Curiosities." Got a spare Leer Ghost that needs a home?


----------



## Manon

I'm working out the set up this weekend, but I'm sort of taking a break from the big haunt this year. I'm doing a bunch of ofrendas for dia de los muertos on the front yard - really colorful and fun, but extremely low maintenance. Next year is the big new haunt. I've been doing graveyard for 5 years and next year the whole theme is changing up. 

I'm actually really excited about it - already thinking of the props for that!


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus

I'm excited! I can't wait either!!


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Okay. Let's see ... 7 weekends left to work on stuff. That's 14 days ... but I have family obligations too, and a wife that doesn't care much for Halloween, so lets say 10 days to really work on things. I have a list of 12 things left to create. And that last weekend is when I need to put stuff up, so ... let me see if I add this up right ...

yup. I'm boned.


----------



## Manon

I am super behind on everything. I am freakin' out. A holiday would be awesome right about now.


----------



## Uncle Steed

Manon said:


> I am super behind on everything. I am freakin' out. A holiday would be awesome right about now.


Same here. This is ridiculous. I have a garage to clean out, a giant tomato sale display on my front lawn, and a bunch of questions about the building and design. I'm in a new house and we have NOT mapped anything out yet. I've even considered just taking the kids out Trick or Treating because I do miss that every year when I run my home haunt...but I I'll just try to pull the haunt together as best as I can and try to do better next year.


----------



## Uncle Steed

That post makes it seem as if my kids don't go out TOTing...LOL, that's not the case, just that I haven't went WITH them much in recent years and I do miss it. Two years ago, here in Flint they actually celebrated Halloween on the 30th, so we did the haunt and went out TOTing in a nearby city. THAT was the best of both worlds.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Going to finish later than planned, but I'm feeling back on track!


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## MrGrimm

I got to stop looking at this thread, it's getting me depressed!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Deep breaths, Mr. Grimm ... deep breaths.


----------



## jdubbya

I went through my to-do list and I'm almost done! I have one more grave monument to finish up, two sections of cemetery fence to paint and finish my stirring witch prop. Then I can coast for a few weeks until I start setting up. This is probably the earliest I've been done in years. Just have to tell myself not to start any more projects, however small.


----------



## MommaMoose

I just have 5 things left to do for this year and if the weather holds out (please no more rain) I should be able to knock most of it out tomorrow. Yay!!!!!!


----------



## debbie5

I'm really stressed right now. I've taken on too much to do.


----------



## jdubbya

debbie5 said:


> I'm really stressed right now. I've taken on too much to do.


Can you cut back a bit? Maybe dump a couple of non essential projects to lighten the load? Focus on what you absolutely have to get done and put some things on the shelf for next year.


----------



## SterchCinemas

I hate that i keep getting new ideas so close to the deadline! but hey, theres always next year! i guess theres just never enough time in one year to do it all, huh.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

DA checking in. I've got 90 percent of the candy bought...gonna buy one more bag for good measure....the thestral is far from done and i'm working on the creepy flowers. I really hope I get stuff done and soon!


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## GrimmEverafter

Ugh, more like 12 for me. Our haunt opens next Friday, and I'm in the middle of trying to finish my stilt-monster costume (unexpected events led to temporary lack of funds). 
I need advice, though. I have been working with these guys for 2 years, and I showed them the plans for my costume and requested not getting placed in our asylum maze because the costume would be too cumbersome for it. Lo and behold, they placed me in the maze without checking to see if I was still working on said costume, even after they had approved of me using it. This bloody thing won't be finished until next Monday, and I need to convince them to move me. Already invested at LEAST $150 into this thing (ghilie suit, foam, lumber for stilts, and hardware), and there is nothing that will convince me to drop it. Any ideas how to talk them into moving me?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do a test run where they want to put you and knock out a few walls. That might convince them to reconsider where they place you:jol:


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## MrGrimm

AHHHHHHHH! Running around like a sailor on the Titanic!!!


----------



## Haunted Spider

So I click on page 21 and i am scrolling down and it says 40 and I freak out. So I go to respond with a freak out message and as I continue to scroll down it says 35. I nearly cried. So much to do.


----------



## Spooklights

I know what you mean, Mr. Grimm. Doggone it, I just don't have the free time this year! Looks like the housework will have to do itself for awhile.


----------



## silentskream

*Your remaining "to do" list 2012*

Less than 35 days, what else do YOU have to get done?

I have to:
build my reaper.
Dye a TON of fabric.
sculpt a little elf witch
sand, carve, and paint my pumpkin.
buy 6-10 witch hats
paint the "BAT"gammon set (i am so clever)
make my costume, and Kaptain's costume (Kaptain is my dog)

*stress*


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

There's not enough room on the internet for my list.


----------



## Pumpkin5

Spooklights said:


> I know what you mean, Mr. Grimm. Doggone it, I just don't have the free time this year! Looks like the housework will have to do itself for awhile.


:jol:Spooklights...what is this thing you call housework????


----------



## haunt on hannum

soon


----------



## MommaMoose

And once again I will be putiting the "blob" off to next year's list. Must not really want this thing to become anything because I just can't find the motivation/inspiration to finish it. Oh well. Still have a list of things to do but thankfully it is getting smaller and smaller.


----------



## RoxyBlue

We might actually have six new tombstones finished in about a week, maybe less if the weekend pans out as not too busy with other things to do.


----------



## Death's Door

So far so good for me. I did get a headstart on decorating the house and putting away some of the every-day items to make room for my Halloween inside decorations. I'm hoping to set up my Spooky Town display Saturday night and finishing it up on Sunday. I am making a tombstone for my tombstone popper that me and hubby finished yesterday. We were working up a design on poster board before putting it on the tombstone.


----------



## GrimmEverafter

RoxyBlue said:


> Do a test run where they want to put you and knock out a few walls. That might convince them to reconsider where they place you:jol:


 I like that idea, although I'll have the people from the Renn Faire mad at me, not just my bosses XD (haunt takes over part of the faire, specifically the lower village and maze).

And cue full panic mode. Orientation is tomorrow, had to scrap original stilt design and start new ones, and getting the suit in the morning. Might be able to demonstrate in partially constructed costume just to prove its ridiculousness :xbones: Thank the Great Pumpkin that these new stilts cut the finishing touches work by more than half!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Six new tombstones carved and ready to paint, three skeletons sitting around the dining room table, several blackbirds on the table along with a couple plastic pumpkins and some skulls....must be a holiday of some kind coming up....


----------



## Troll Wizard

I'm just trying to get used to it being October already. This year is moving faster than I want it to. WOW!


----------



## Goblin

I've done this for the past three years. We countdown each day till Halloween by posting Halloween pictures.










30 Days to Go!


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Daphne

My giant pumpkin is not even close to done (after applying 4 big packages of paperclay THINNLY, I am still only half way through with the outside of this thing) and I'm down to one small pack of paper clay, my stirring cauldron witch still isn't turning her head and I have almost given up on getting that done for yet another year, I have to put down 18 yards of bark in the island holding most of my display before I decorate this weekend to keep the HOA off my back and I did something to my trapezius muscle and am in some major pain and can barely move my left arm. UGGGG!


----------



## Goblin

29 Days to Go!


----------



## Goblin

28 Days to Go!


----------



## Goblin

27 Days to Go!


----------



## Drago

Not enough time!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MrGrimm

Time IS relative! In October, It's speeds up for Haunters around the world! But everyone else just keeps on truckin'...


----------



## ironlou

We should be done with the outside by this weekend. Will post the final product!


----------



## Goblin

26 Days to Go!


----------



## MrGrimm

Not panicking... just breathe deeply....


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Just started painting and it looks like it will take forever! Finally panicking...


----------



## Goblin

25 Days to Go!


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Turbophanx

Why is it I always come up with new project ideas during the 2nd week of October?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Turbophanx said:


> Why is it I always come up with new project ideas during the 2nd week of October?


The same reason I come up with them the week before........
My "to do" list never gets shorter. ever.


----------



## Goblin

24 Days to Go!


----------



## Offwhiteknight

*sign*

I got the bulk of my stuff out this weekend...now it's just about fine tuning, finishing up projects and making it awesome...so I'm out of panic mode thankfully! Now to enjoy the season with my daughters and go to some haunts!


----------



## Goblin

23 Days to Go!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

ugh.....this is killing me. I'm very nearly ready. The thestral is nearing completion....thank goodness I don't have much to do this year!


----------



## Goblin

22 Days to Go!


----------



## LittleBlueBMW

Gave up on waiting for construction to be done and got 2/3's of the cemetery up, repaired the fence, installed new columns, and rigged up the pumpkin tree. Now I am waiting to put in the foggers and the lighting, things that could be ruined by construction workers. I still have to decorate inside for the party and the backyard.


----------



## Goblin

21 Days to Go!

Three weeks to go!


----------



## Goblin

20 Days to Go!


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Goblin

19  Days to Go!


----------



## Goblin

18 Days to Go!


----------



## Goblin

17 Days to Go!


----------



## Goblin

16 Days to Go!


----------



## Goblin

15 Days to Go!


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Goblin

14 Days to Go!

2 weeks till Halloween!


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Goblin

13 Days to Go!


----------



## easycraig

-i've been working hard the last week or so.... came online to get inspired... hopefully will have some pictures in a few days or so.... work work work!
ec


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Ugh 13 days to get it all done. Guys, I'm in serious need of motivation here. I'm feeling so slackerish!


----------



## Goblin

12 Days to Go!


----------



## Death's Door

I kept wondering why I'm so tired all the time. Around this time year I'm always up to 11-12 o'clock working on the Halloween-To-Do List and seem to get by. This year I have been working with my brother every Thursday and it has been cutting into the time to complete what I started that week. I'm not complaining, I was just started to think that I was just being a slacker this year.


----------



## ATLfun

I feel pretty good about my timeline so far. Because of the rain I like to stagger items because it is a drag to bring things back in. Although my wife does most of the bringing back in of the weather sensitive props. :devil:

At the first of the month, we put up a halloween inflatable which of course is weatherproof. I figured that it was like a warning shot to the rest of the neighborhood.

Then two weeks later we put up our twenty foot black light lit spider webb between two trees with one large spider in the middle, two smaller ones out front and a 5ft cocoon corpes hanging a tree.

This weekend I plan on setting up my graveyard tombstones, carve some pumpkins, finish cobwebbing some hedges, build my fog chiller, and work on my motion detector outdoor light hack to operate some strobe lights as the TOTers come down my driveway.

And then the big finale next weekend...:jol: Which only has to survive for three days.



.


----------



## Goblin

11 Days to Go!


----------



## Goblin

10 Days to Go!


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Goblin

9 Days to Go!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Single digits!!!


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Goblin

8 Days to Go!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:What clock? Where?


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Sawtooth Jack

All I need to do now is set up this weekend!


----------



## Adam I

Mostly done, just last minute items and candy bowl.


----------



## Goblin

7 Days to Go!


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Kraken

No pressure....gotta finish:
-cemetery expansion fence
-Ridgepoint Manor sign
-Cemetery expansion sign
-18 candles
-set up
-lighting
-burlap dirt
-etc
-etc
-e....t....c......
.
.
.
.
crap


----------



## Goblin

6 Days to Go!


----------



## wormyt

6 more days!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wormyt

Stop clowning around and get ready for Halloween!! 6 daysssssssssss


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## RoxyBlue

I need to sew faster.....


----------



## Death's Door

Can't wait to see your costume when you get it done Roxy.

After not be able to do much for the past couple of days, I did work on a lot last night so I'm back on schedule (OMG - I should not say that tooo loud!) for the Halloween Pokeno Party this Saturday.


----------



## Goblin

5 Days to Go!


----------



## Goblin

4 Days to Go!


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Goblin

3 Days to Go!


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## doctarii

If she lets you keep it up all year then you have solved your storage problems


----------



## Goblin

2 Day to Go!


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Goblin

1 Days to Go!


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## MrGrimm

That's it!!! It's HERE!!!! HAPPY HALLOWEEN EVERYBODY!!!!!!!


----------



## Spooky1

The witching hour has struck!  Good luck everyone!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Man, do we have a lot to do today! I need to get some sleep.


----------



## Goblin

Tonight's the Night!


----------



## Kraken

Is it a good omen that there was a full moon and a nice ring around it?? So far so good!!!


----------



## ATLfun

OMG, time is getting near. I am leaving work at 3pm. I finished a 15 foot pumpkin head scarecrow last night and sealed in place the pvc for my giant 120 quart fog chiller.

I just need to finish my ice shelf for the fog chiller and put out all the non-weather resistant stuff. My wife and I bought King Size Kit Kats and Reeses Peanut Butter Cups to give out. I hope the TOTs enjoy the effort we made this year. Easy for us to give out nice candy since we generally get less that 20 kids. 


.


----------



## Hsnopi

So do we start again here or do a new thread?
OMG only 365 days to halloween!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here's the new thread:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=33949

Feel free to post thoughts and comments there


----------



## niblique71

What???? Hey we haven't HAD Halloween yet!!! 

Still no Power to boot.

LOL, To that end there's Lights to focus. Extra Generators to pick up and Load test. getting up at 5am to beat the rush for fuel (MY GF scouts the area as she goes to work and calls me immediately as to what stations have fuel and what ones don't). Ummm and then there's the little issue of weather we are following the town's initial reschedulance of halloween for saturday?? or follow The Gov's Official NJ rescheduling of Monday. Hmmmmm.

Then there's spider webs to spin. Electronic gadgets to put out, Bones to spread, Ghouls to hang... Damn.... And ya'll west and south of Virginia are probably already packed up...


----------



## Haunted Spider

we haven't had ours yet either. Ours is this Sunday at 6pm.  Good luck getting power back in time.


----------

